# The Hydra



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Did they or didn't they?

Alpharius and Omegon, two different beings with the same soul.

Were they turned to Chaos in the most intricate fashion via a misinformed or possibly misaligned Cabal?

Or did they turn their cheeks willingly to their father in order to fund the betterment of the human race after glimpsing the true vision of mankind's future under his tutelage.

Or was their a split? Did the soul that was one within two beings become less than the whole but true to their beliefs?

In my opinion current Alpha Legion operations indicate that whatever the origin of purpose the current legion (Whether it be as a result of the demise of Alpharius/Omegon at the hands on Guilliman or not...) they are a divided legion. If not more than any other. In my mind the Alpha Legion has possibly descended to the level of lone operative.

On the other hand is there someone pulling the strings? Are they playing their hands against each other? Two different factions working in utter secrecy, one for the betterment of mankind, one for the pantheon, facilitating espionage for their own agendas in an eternal bitter war against the other. Each led by the half of the spited split soul they followed such an age ago.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

You're asking a question(s), that by the very nature of the Alpha Legion, we simply won't be able to answer with any degree of certainty. Unless they decide to tell us more about their decision in the Horus Heresy series about the Primarchs decision(s).

The Cabal certainly seem to imply at one stage that Alpharius and Omegon are one soul within two bodies and they do seem to complete each others sentences, but then so do the Legion Captains, so this isn't conclusive either. Even if they are one soul, it doesn't seem as if they operate as one. 

_The Serpent Beneath_ seems to indicate that they are working against each other on some level, quite how far or to what extent isn't really shown. It might have been an isolated incident or it could be the the sign of a schism starting to form between them. Whether this is simply conflicting views on how the war should be fought, or as some fan theories are suggesting, one of the two is staying more loyal to the Emperor and working against the Heresy, where as the other one is still trying to ensure the Heresy succeeds as per the Cabal.

From both Sheed Rankos closing words in _Legion_, 'For the Emperor', in answer as to why they are attacking the fleet, and Alpharius asserting to the Cabal that his loyalty is to the Emperor always after they are shown the Acuity. It certainly seems that they are following the Cabals vision. But then their actions in _Deliverance Lost_ at the end leave that in doubt.


As for the Legions current actions in 40k, no answer could be given at all really. It's just impossible to know what the hell they are doing. One or both of the Primarchs could easily be alive or both dead. They or another Alpha Legionnaire could be leading the entire Legion with to support chaos, their own agenda, someone else or even the Imperium for all we know. Or like you have suggested, the Legion is entirely fractured and just operating how ever the fuck they want.



Only one thing is certain.

I am Alpharius.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Digg40k said:


> Two different factions working in utter secrecy, one for the betterment of mankind, one for the pantheon,


You say that like Chaos isn't for the betterment of mankind, when really want humanity needs is to throw off the shackles of hypocrisy and false dogma and embrace the truth and light of the Chaos Gods.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> You say that like Chaos isn't for the betterment of mankind, when really want humanity needs is to throw off the shackles of hypocrisy and false dogma and embrace the truth and light of the Chaos Gods.


The problem with that is then your life is entirely out of your hands. You could lived for a very long time, milliseconds short, or no difference it all depends on the gods/your local demonic over lord. Mean while in the Imperium chances are your going to live as long as your parents did.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

locustgate said:


> The problem with that is then your life is entirely out of your hands.


But the whole point is that your life is completely in your hands. Chaos is all about doing whatever you want. Do what you want, live how you want. Whether you have the strength to take it is another question but isn`t it better to see what you`re really made of, then to die a slave?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> But the whole point is that your life is completely in your hands. Chaos is all about doing whatever you want. Do what you want, live how you want. Whether you have the strength to take it is another question but isn`t it better to see what you`re really made of, then to die a slave?


Plenty of chaos worshipers die as slaves. For every 1 'free' chaos worshiper there are billions of slaves. And what you call freedom I call trading a government for 4.5 omnipotent demonic monsters and there demonic slaves, who are still higher in the ladder than me.

Here is the chaos ladder.

Gods
Greater Demons
Lesser Demons
Demon Animals, beasts of _god_
Chaos leaders
Chaos 2nd Commands
Chaos Devotees, berserks, etc
Chaos sorcerers
Chaos soldiers
Mutant
Chaos Worshipper

Imperium
Emperor
High Lords
Rouge Traders
Planetary Governor/Generals
Merchants
Imperial military men
Imperial Citizens
Psyker
Mutant

Renegade (but not chaos)
Renegade 


Since you want to be 'Free' I wish you luck in becoming a god. Chaos is about trading a corpse god for 4.5 hungry gods and their children. It's about more servitude not less.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Very much going off topic here guys.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Very much going off topic here guys.


We here at Heresy pride ourselves on our ability to derail topics. Observe how this topic turns from a discussion on Alpharius and Omegon into dickwaving over Chaos. It is truly a science to us.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> You're asking a question(s), that by the very nature of the Alpha Legion, we simply won't be able to answer with any degree of certainty.
> 
> Only one thing is certain.
> 
> I am Alpharius.


Conjecture my friend, that is certain. :grin:

That and I am Alpharius.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Very much going off topic here guys.


Well obviously, I just figured there was nothing that could really be discussed on topic (seeing as pretty much everything about the nature of the AL is unknown and unknowable by design). Just having a little fun :grin:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think the Alpha Legion is overall loyalist, and their actions such as starting rebellions in certain systems, is used to draw Imperial direction to those systems before something even worse happens, which kind of makes them the Eldar of the legions.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Digg40k said:


> Conjecture my friend, that is certain. :grin:
> 
> That and I am Alpharius.


No, screw you man. I'm Alpharius. Now we just have to figure out where the hell Omegon went.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> No, screw you man. I'm Alpharius. Now we just have to figure out where the hell Omegon went.


I am Omegon.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

no he had a sex change so i am Omeagon :grin:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

gothik said:


> no he had a sex change so i am Omeagon :grin:


But SMs, or primarchs, can't be females.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thiis i know....but by the power of slannesh....and all that


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That and Alpha Legion, 'nuff said.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

And I'm his friend Alfabusa! (no I'm not)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Legion_ remains the best HH novel in my opinion and gave us an enthralling portrayal of the Last Legion. However, since then, it seems their overall portrayal seems a bit muddled and direction-less, mostly due to their portrayal in _Deliverance Lost_ and Thorpe's other lacklustre work. 

So, if the Heresy Series authorities do have a direction/purpose/end-game in mind for the Alpha Legion, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Who is Alpharius?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh dear god. Not the mad gods overlord.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Who dear god. Not the mad gods overlord.


Agreed. Who is a fucking maniac.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I am confused, what does it all mean?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Lux said:


> I am confused, what does it all mean?


You are a mad man that makes mad gods look sane.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

locustgate said:


> You are a mad man that makes mad gods look sane.


What is madness? If not the values of others.

We are all madness incarnate, just of varying relativity to one another.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lux said:


> Who is Alpharius?


Alpharius is a Primarch.



Lux said:


> I am confused, what does it all mean?


"I am Alpharius" refers to a plot-point from the novel _Legion_ where most Astartes of the Alpha Legion intentionally impersonate their Primarch and often introduce themselves as "Alpharius" as to sow misinformation and confusion. It may also represent the Alpha Legion's philosophy of de-centralised command.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Alpharius is a Primarch.
> 
> 
> 
> "I am Alpharius" refers to a plot-point from the novel _Legion_ where most Astartes of the Alpha Legion intentionally impersonate their Primarch and often introduce themselves as "Alpharius" as to sow misinformation and confusion. It may also represent the Alpha Legion's philosophy of de-centralised command.


Would not each of them claiming to not be Alpharius, including Alpharius himself sow more seeds of de-centralization?

What if "Alpharius" does not exist, and is a psychological construct created by the Alpha Legion due to not having a primarch. Thus there primarch is everywhere in terms of presence due to him being a social construct, while simultaneously he is immortal due to being outside the tangible limitations of non literary creations?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Lux said:


> What if "Alpharius" does not exist, and is a psychological construct created by the Alpha Legion due to not having a primarch. Thus there primarch is everywhere in terms of presence due to him being a social construct, while simultaneously he is immortal due to being outside the tangible limitations of non literary creations?


But he does and they do and not only that there are two of them and they are twins. Two souls in one body.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Digg40k said:


> But he does and they do and not only that there are two of them and they are twins. Two souls in one body.


How do you truly "know"?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Lux said:


> How do you truly "know"?


Legion states so.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Digg40k said:


> Legion states so.


Or does it? It seems to me Legion never plainly states Alpharius is more then a social construct created by the Legion.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Lux said:


> Or does it? It seems to me Legion never plainly states Alpharius is more then a social construct created by the Legion.


It seems to me that you've probably not read the book.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Digg40k said:


> It seems to me that you've probably not read the book.


Your postulation seems to be inaccurate


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Lux said:


> Your postulation seems to be inaccurate


How dare you comment upon my postulation I'll have you know I exercise quite regularly!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Digg40k said:


> Legion states so.


Stop....It's Lux he does not bend to sanity. He is madness incarnate, any and all attempts to explain something will be answered by howls of the mad.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Digg40k said:


> How dare you comment upon my postulation I'll have you know I exercise quite regularly!


In Legion it is made quite clearly that Alpharius as a primarch individual does not exist, the legion is alpharius. Unlike the other legions they do not have a individual primarch, so in response each takes up the mantle to hide that fact and in turn create a primarch beyond the limitations of physicality.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Stop....It's Lux he does not bend to sanity. He is madness incarnate, any and all attempts to explain something will be answered by howls of the mad.


I can't help it. He's rather endearing, like how I'd imagine a Grot to be in 40k. Mentally unhinged, basely evil but comically inept.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lux said:


> In Legion it is made quite clearly that Alpharius as a primarch individual does not exist, the legion is alpharius. Unlike the other legions they do not have a individual primarch, so in response each takes up the mantle to hide that fact and in turn create a primarch beyond the limitations of physicality.


Well fuck me, it's that time of the month again. All aboard the crazy train, next stop: Mind fuckery city.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

The Alpha legion has no primarch per say, the entire Alpha Legion is the Primarch.

Alpharius and Omegron are two Alpha Legionares that take up the mantle of "Alpharius" and "omegron", of which later two more Alpha Legionares take up the mantle. The reason that Alpharius is often looked down upon by other Primarchs in regards to size, strength, and so forth other attributes is due to that "it" is not a primarch as they are.

The Emperor when designing Alpharius and Omegron took a different approach, a legion that was Primarchless, one which could be spread in a infinite number of directions and hold cohesion while being entirely decentralized. 

Whenever a Alpha Legionares states "I am Alpharius" they are speaking the truth, for indeed the legion is Alpharius. 

Alpharius is the legion, a gestalt entity that is able to operate on a infinite number of planes simultaneously, a entity able to process and execute action through a infinite number of conduits known as astartes legionares.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Lux said:


> In Legion it is made quite clearly that Alpharius as a primarch individual does not exist, the legion is alpharius. Unlike the other legions they do not have a individual primarch, so in response each takes up the mantle to hide that fact and in turn create a primarch beyond the limitations of physicality.


They don't have an individual primarch, they have twin primarchs, who are not genetically replicated as clones, but extracted to create their Legion. I would point you toward the book "Legion", chapter Eleven, 

Alpharius raised a hand for silence. He looked at his twin, and they stared into each other's eyes for a long time."
 Outside of the romantic moment, it distinctly identifies two twins, not a primarch and his gene son, or a primarch and his genetic by-product. If it was Omegon and an Alpharius of the day, then they would not be twins.

I would also reference The First Heretic, when 

Argel Tal is witnessing one of the primarch's pods, "Whatever moved within the incubator had too many limbs to be a lone human child." 
 I always interpreted this as a reference to the XX legion primarch twins.

Finally, in Deliverance Lost they make a distinction between the Alpharius the ticky Astares immitating his father, and "As the door closed behind Alpharius, the primarch's eyes instantly adjusted to the gloom." Not the description of an outside agent pretending, but the inner workings of the individual Alpharius the Primarch. I can provide another example of Omegon from this same book, but it would be redundant.

I think the Alpha Legion screws with people with their fungible Alpharius technique, but don't mistake the technique for the distinct existence of twin primarchs... or whatever.

Oh, and I would love to see your explanation how two regular Astares playing dress up hoodwink both Magnus and Lorgar post-Heresy, into thinking they're part of the club when I have no doubt they can see directly into their minds.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

"Over Two Meters Tall" I think you may have misread the chapter, it is not that Alpharius and Omegron are twins. It is that the entire legion was the primarch, and Alpharius and Omegron are two astartes given the mantle to carry that name and formulate decisions as "leaders".

The entire alpha legion is a Gestalt entity, they are all "Alpharius".


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Woe upon ye whom respond to the true mad god, Lux as she is called in out time. Gone by many a name and sexes in ages pass, cthulu, tzeentch, Mania, Sheogorath, Azathothm, Dionysus, loki, and lyssa all one all LUX the mad god of Heresy. Many a civilizations and forums have fallen to the mad gods touch.


P.S. DO NOT FEED THE LUX. I shall avoid this thread like the plague.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Woe upon ye whom respond to the true mad god, Lux as she is called in out time. Gone by many a name and sexes in ages pass, cthulu, tzeentch, Mania, Sheogorath, Azathothm, Dionysus, loki, and lyssa all one all LUX the mad god of Heresy. Many a civilizations and forums have fallen to the mad gods touch.
> 
> 
> P.S. DO NOT FEED THE LUX. I shall avoid this thread like the plague.


^ this


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I have come to explain for those who are finding it hard to understand the nature of Alpharius.

The emperor did not create a single or even twin primarch for the XX legion, rather the Emperor designed the entire legion to be the primarch. Every single astartes legionares is "Alpharius" and "Omegron", they all are the primarch genetic template. 

This was done in order to create a primarch that could not be easily eliminated, no head to remove per say. The mind of "Alpharius" is the entire legion, able to operate through any of its hundred of thousands of conduits which are known as alpha legion astartes. Any of the legion may make decisions as "Alpharius" for they are all "Alpharius", this does not mean they must all think the same and act the same at all times. Some form different opinions, and choices from one another for each may be channeling a different thought and or aspect of "Alpharius" at any given time. 

The reason why Alpharius looked smaller at the meetings of the primarchs, why he seemed weaker or why other Legionares from differing legiones did not respect him the same as other primarchs is because of the prior stated reasons. "Alpharius" is a legionaires for all intents and purposes physiologically, however it is "its'" mind that is a primarch, it is the soul of "Alpharius" within every legionares of the Alpha Legion that is a primarch.

Now do you understand?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lux, we've all put up with your crackpot insane theories and warped ways of thinking for a long time. Some have even grown fond of it in a strange way, seeing you as a sort of entertainment akin to a pet. Others....pretty much everyone else get tired of it pretty quickly. 

But no matter how insane-absurd-mindbogglingly-what the actual fuck are you talking about-meth addict like-lunatic-tea cosy wearing-conspiracy nutjob-brainfart-cuckoo inspiring-wacko jacko-generally fucking crazy you get....

We just ask one thing.

Stop. Stating. These. Theories. As. Fact. These are you own weird theories and delusions, they are not what is true, they are your warped opinion, and you should say so in your posts.

Enough is enough tbh.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Lux, we've all put up with your crackpot insane theories and warped ways of thinking for a long time. Some have even grown fond of it in a strange way, seeing you as a sort of entertainment akin to a pet. Others....pretty much everyone else get tired of it pretty quickly.
> 
> But no matter how insane-absurd-mindbogglingly-what the actual fuck are you talking about-meth addict like-lunatic-tea cosy wearing-conspiracy nutjob-brainfart-cuckoo inspiring-wacko jacko-generally fucking crazy you get....
> 
> ...


For the love of god why did you respond to her.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Lux, we've all put up with your crackpot insane theories and warped ways of thinking for a long time. Some have even grown fond of it in a strange way, seeing you as a sort of entertainment akin to a pet. Others....pretty much everyone else get tired of it pretty quickly.
> 
> But no matter how insane-absurd-mindbogglingly-what the actual fuck are you talking about-meth addict like-lunatic-tea cosy wearing-conspiracy nutjob-brainfart-cuckoo inspiring-wacko jacko-generally fucking crazy you get....
> 
> ...


By that line of logic, every statement of every member upon this forum is purely theory and opinion. It is all our interpretation of the material, there is no definitive and or final say on how the material of warhammer 40k is to be interpreted. 

Black Library has clearly stated that every work in the Black Library is canon and simultaneously not canon, due to that everything is a recording. That is right every single book in the black library, of which every single word within every single book is subjective and open for interpretation. Including the validity, accuracy, and reality of it due to everything being a archival done by someone else. 

The very notion that you believe you can tell any human what is warped, accurate and or is the right way to interpret something speaks volumes about you. Arrogance, hubris, indifference to others, and the notion that you and those you perceive as being similar to you are inherently superior in some "warped" facet. 

Simply put get off your high horse and learn to accept difference around you, perhaps expanding your cultural and or social horizons may help you in this journey of self acceptance.

Heresy Online is a place for all types of people, of varying beliefs, race, ethnicity, and or social strata to come and discuss on a shared pivotal point of interest. Warhammer/40k.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

an entire legion to be a primarch dear gods excuse me while i go pee myself with laughter......and i suppose the two missing primarchs aren't missing, they are merely living it up at a rock festival and getting stoned, pissed and whoring it too.....

It has already been stated as FACT that they are twins, it is known only within the Alpha Legion itself, the other Primachs do not know that Omeagon is the twin of Alpharius and its possible that they may even think he is a clone son....if the myriad of rumours surrounding Abaddon and Horus are anything to go by.

It sits with the Alpha Legion doctrine of infiltration and secrecy nothing more nothing less, hell i don't even know if the Emperor knows that he has twins....

Anyway before i loose my tiny little mind....i believe that the two Primarchs are alive and the Legion split, maybe Omeagon believed that Horus was right all along and Alpharius is working to the original plan as concieved in Legion....then again anything concerining the Alpha Legion is conjecture and nothing more.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah _Angel_, you're so bigoted. :wink:


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yeah _Angel_, you're so bigoted. :wink:


I am glad some can see past the limitations of being close minded to anything beyond your social norms, there is hope for Heresy Forums after all.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lux said:


> I am glad some can see past the limitations of being close minded to anything beyond your social norms, there is hope for Heresy Forums after all.


Note the smiley. He was kidding.

I myself enjoy your threads because they provoke interesting discussions, but all of your theories have no basis in the canon. They have no proof whatsoever.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Note the smiley. He was kidding.
> 
> I myself enjoy your threads because they provoke interesting discussions, but all of your theories have no basis in the canon. They have no proof whatsoever.


DeathJester, I feel as though I have this strange connection with Heresy Forums.

As though it is a part of who I am, and you DeathJester I feel as though you are a manifestation of myself.

That all of you are, all of you reflections of the reality that composes who and what I am.

Thank you DeathJester.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dear lord what have I done.....


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Dear lord what have I done.....


It's alright. You're the part of him that keeps kicking him in the balls whenever he comes up with a crackpot theory.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Dear lord what have I done.....


What you were always meant to do


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lux said:


> That all of you are, all of you reflections of the reality that composes who and what I am.


If thats the case can I be the part of you that cuts of blood to your brain?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Lux said:


> DeathJester, I feel as though I have this strange connection with Heresy Forums.
> 
> As though it is a part of who I am, and you DeathJester I feel as though you are a manifestation of myself.
> 
> ...




From Douglas Adams' "Restaurant at the End of the Universe" 1980 pg 148:


> In describing the population of the universe:
> "4. POPULATION: None
> It is known that there are an infinite number of worlds, simply because there is an infinite amount of space for them to be in. However, not everyone of them is inhabited. Therefore, there must be a finite number of inhabited worlds. Any finite number divided by infinity is as near to nothing as makes no odds, so the average population of all the planets in the Universe can be said to be zero. From this it follows that the population of the whole Universe is also zero, and that any people you may meet from time to time are merely the products of a deranged imagination."



In other news, this kind of Disassociation with reality, or failure to believe that what is in front of you is in fact true, is called Derealization and can be a symptom of any number of psychological disorders. I had a friend who suffered from depresssion and became locked on the idea tht this planet wasn't the human homeworld and that there were humans here who were put here just to be watched by aliens and that those aliens controlled everything to analyse emotional responses, like i giant planetary version of the truman show.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

After reading up on everything that has been said I hereby declare the formation of "The Church of Lux" if no such thing existed up till now. May all it's loyal followers completely lose their sanity and become one with Chaos!:crazy:


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I honestly believe chaos does not exist, for i was created by absolute will. That must mean I am order incarnate right?


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Yet how can there be order without the existence of Chaos?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Perhaps i transcend all concepta, chaos, order it matters not to me for it is all am illusio. Absolute will animates me, chaos and order are but illusions.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

If so then what is your purpose? If you were created by sheer willpower alone there had to be a strong desire to do so. On the other hand a desire is nothing more than a mere feeling, and feelings itself are nothing more than an illusion given meaning by the person in question. So therefore it is possible that your existence is entirely meaningless is it not? If so then what drives you to continue to wander this mortal realm?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can I get an award or something for driving Lux even more insane (a feat previously thought impossible)?


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lux is female? Wow, didn't see that coming?

I will revert to my previous theory that Lux is actually an Alpha Legion operative who is here to subvert our attempts to uncover the truths of the Alpha Legion and 40K in general.

Lux is Alpharius


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Can I get an award or something for driving Lux even more insane (a feat previously thought impossible)?


you are hereby awarded the golden straitjacket, may you find it comforting when having to deal with this madness...me i am going to go live on Mars, in the capital city of wibble, speak wibblese and spend my days frothing at the mouth and counting all the pretty little wibbleflies:headbutt::wacko:


----------



## Nineswords (Dec 17, 2012)

Whilst I like the idea that the Alpha Legion is a gestalt, thus rendering the phrase 'I am Alpharius' as a literal statement, it simply isn't true as a dozen books, short stories and so forth all clearly state.

That being said, I'd like to post something I just wrote over at the Alpha Legion's forums where we are discussing the Third Paradox:

____

I think the issue here relies on the word 'paradox' as stated in the fluff, rather than the word 'way', which implies a strong direction and predicability.

A paradox is seemingly absurd, contradictory statement or proposition that on further investigation holds to be true. It is reasonable to assume that the first two paradoxes are the ones presented by Gahet in LEGION:

*The First Paradox:* If the Emperor is victorious, stagnation will take hold in the Imperium - over the course of thousands of years Chaos will gradually be allowed to fester in decay and the Primordial Annihilator achieves ascendancy and the galaxy ends. 

*The Second Paradox:* Should the Warmaster achieve victory, a ‘brief’ century or two of violence will end the human race and the Primordial Annihilator is denied. The races of the galaxy live on due to the destruction of the human race.

*The Third Paradox:* This is what is implied in the fluff and on forums, that the Alpha Legion follows a course of action that engenders the first two paradoxes, and therefore fulfil both and neither simultaneously - The Alpha Legion creates its own agenda, demonstrated further by Omegon’s theft of the corrupted Raven Guard Raptor Gene-tech and rejecting the Cabal’s agenda outright. However, in doing so, a schism forms within the Legion as the twin primarchs’ begin to differ ideologically on which course of action to follow. Ranko is aware of Omegon’s personal conflict on following a course of action that is not unified with Alpharius’. This statement seems to hold true, with this statement in DELIVERANCE LOST:

“As they had done so many times before, Alpharius and his Legion had stepped upon a narrow path, playing a part to two opposing sides to achieve a third, more desirable outcome.” (DELIVERANCE LOST)

I however, believe there may be another explanation:

Consider: The First Paradox the Acuity’s vision, The Second Paradox that it is possible that Alpha Legion can create a more desirable outcome for themselves by serving both sides at the same time, but by doing so,* the Third Paradox is that the Second Paradox can only be achieved by conscientiously splitting apart - with each Primarch pursuing the same goal through different means.* This one makes the most sense to me, as I've always viewed the Alpha Legion's outcome is to maintain humanity's flaws and yet elevate the human race above all other galactic species, notably, this does not mean the Imperium, which is a theocratic culture, rather than humanity, the species. Reading the Serpent Beneath, I think it is Omegon who has come to this conclusion and has simply accepted that an ideological division needs to happen in order to best achieve the long term goals of the legion; in that the best course of action is a paradox, but one that is in keeping with legion doctrine (many heads).

____

Then:



HunterCD said:


> what you mean is they want to play two opposing sides at the same time, a "good" side and an evil side. so the good side would be anyplace where humans live without the theocracy of the Imperium or the taint of Chaos and at the same time play the Imperium and Chaos against one another. this way humanity will always survive, but will never fall into stagnation and self destruct. so the situation is sustainable with proper planning..


Yes, in a way I suppose. It was more that both Alpharius and Omegon accept that when faced with two paradoxes presented by the Cabal, they could actually create another way that the Cabal didn't consider by simply doing both. What I am suggesting, is for that the third way to happen, a paradox must occur where the Alpha Legion _ideologically split between themselves_, in order to fulfil their own objectives - which is my interpretation of The Serpent Beneath. It appears Omegon is aware of this, whereas Alpharius is not, it's unclear.

In essence, I believe Alpha Legion's ultimate aim is the dominance of humanity in the galaxy, but one that subscribes to the *Imperial Truth*, as dictated by the Emperor, of which the 41st Millenium's Imperium certainly is not. I believe that Alpha Legion's biggest enemy is not the Imperium, but in fact the Word Bearers, whose own Primarch Lorgar instigated a theocratic galaxy spanning empire based on superstitious ignorance.

Let us restate the aims of the Alpha Legion, in discussion with Commander Namatjira, in which the complexity of Alpha Legion's doctrine is revealed:



> I appreciate that the Emperor upholds a teleological scheme for the future of man, and I will endeavour to uphold it... [The Emperor] wishes to unify and perfect humanity through the intense application of martial violence - Ingo Pech


The word 'teleological' is a philosophy that proposes that final causes exist in nature. A final cause is the aim or purpose being served by it. That for the sake of which a thing is what it is. For a seed, it might be an adult plant. For a sailboat, it might be sailing. In the case of the Emperor's design for humanity, it is for humanity to be the dominant species in the galaxy, but in order to exist benevolently, the Imperial Truth must be upheld in harmony between all branches of humanity in order to do so, therefore, the Emperor believes the final natural end for humanity is dominance of the galaxy. The Alpha Legion is the tool itself. It is the proverbial seed and the sailboat. They simply react as they are naturally programmed or designed to function, and as such they are the perfect tools for the Emperor's design.

Just as the Thousand Sons great aim was to enlighten humanity through the potential of the mind (and of the latent psychic potential of humanity), the Alpha Legion shares the Emperor's vision of a unified galaxy spanning human empire through they know best: martial violence and conflict as a means of weeding out those who are not strong enough or can adapt quickly enough to the horrors of the galaxy (xenos, chaos etc.). It is social Darwinism taken to its logical conclusion. Soneka notes that pragmatism is the Alpha Legion's defining quality and it is true, but I think there needs to be a separation between operational thinking (AL's combat doctrine) and motivation, or spirit. The Wolves of Fenris are the executioners, the Imperial Fists build, the Ultramarines govern. 

Interestingly, Guilliman notes in Know No Fear that when the fighting is done, the Ultramarines should apply their accelerated intellect towards governing humanity benevolently as a utopian ideal. I believe one of the unsaid distinctions between the Ultramarines and the Alpha Legion is not of combat doctrine which is well noted, but rather the Alpha Legion would rather have humanity govern themselves, but only the best and brightest should do so. In a way, Alpha Legion's noblest intention is that of real meritocracy (in the same way they choose their operatives), however, they also understand this is utopian:



> Utopian goals are ultimately counterintuitive to species survival - Ingo Pech





> Utopia is a dangerous myth, and only a fool would chase it. - Mathias Herzog





> It is better to manage and maintain the flaws of man on an ongoing basis


And, Alpharius:



> The Emperor, my love and my life, seeks to set mankind in place as the uppermost species of the galaxy. I will not dispute that ambition, neither will my captains. We simply recognise the pro-crustean methods with which he enforces that dream. A Utopian ideal is a fine thing to chase, and to measure one's achievements against. - 'Alpharius' (actually Omegon)


Where is all this leading to? The third paradox. The third paradox is that in order to achieve their own stated goals, the Alpha Legion must ideologically split between itself. They will do anything to achieve this, even if it means turning against each other and playing both sides. Alpha Legion only has limited resources, and so for the Alpha Legion to 'manage and maintain the flaws of mankind', they must continue to perpetuate the classic grimdark theme of 'man vs himself'. Where they have failed, is that the spread of the Imperial Creed which has replaced the Imperial Truth means that ultimately, mankind is doomed to failure no matter how much they try, because humanity is corrupted by the religious dogma of the Imperium.

Where I think a lot of Alpha Legion has a lot of discussion about 'they do what they do', and why, is their motivations. Alpha Legion cannot ever be viewed as 'good' or 'evil', but as different shades in-between, which is a fairly accurate reflection of humanity in general. If you are a good person but you are starving, can you justify stealing? The Alpha Legion make no moral distinctions as to the methods they employ, so long as the final goal is achieved (whether or not some Alpha Legion players know that or not!). It's really a matter of perspective.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

What a truly excellent post, have some rep.


----------



## Nineswords (Dec 17, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> What a truly excellent post, have some rep.


Why thank you!

Two more things to note:


First, Gahet's proposal that Alpha Legion side with Horus which leads to the extinction of the human race is utterly anemetha to the Alpha Legion's stated intentions as noted above. It is either that or let humanity live, but crumble in a decaying empire of ignorance contrary to the ideals of the Great Crusade - (see Prospero Burns on the nature of 'Long Night')
Second, subconsciously, I see Alpha Legion almost nurturing something akin to Asimov's Foundation series, where broad sweeps of humanity's reactions to certain events have been predicted or designed. Now wouldn't it be something if Legion Command where subtly doing something like this? It would literally be Imperialis Secundus, without the Imperial Creed to corrupt it.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Protoss119 said:


> We here at Heresy pride ourselves on our ability to derail topics. Observe how this topic turns from a discussion on Alpharius and Omegon into dickwaving over Chaos. It is truly a science to us.


I love this....


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

CJay said:


> I love this....


I believe all love it, thus why else would they be here?

Just as the whispers of the warp drew me here, for it feeds all of us.


----------

